# Tired of drinking the same protein flavored shake all month?



## thealbertliao (Sep 11, 2014)

Just wanted to see if anyone else had this same issue. I'm tired of drinking Double Chocolate Whey Protein each month and I'm always too worried that if I tried a different flavor, I would immediately regret it. 

Does anyone know of any like 5 flavor sampler tub that's on the market anywhere? I think it be cool to switch it up once in a while, especially since it usually takes around a month before a 5lb jug is finished. 

Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2014)

It always seemed like when I would finally find one I liked the next month it had a new and improved formula and now tasted like greasy ass.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 11, 2014)

Spend the extra money and go to GNC to get a different flavor. Save the receipt and take it back if you don't like it. I've take 3 or 4 different ones back.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Sep 11, 2014)

Find a non flavored, and add your own stuff to it.....make it anything you want


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Instead of buying 5lb jugs buy a smaller sized one or ask for samples at the supplement store.....


----------



## gymrat (Sep 11, 2014)

You could also order several smaller custom flavored mixes here: http://truenutrition.com


----------



## bronco (Sep 11, 2014)

Double rich chocolate is my favorite, never get tired of it, i have tried vanilla and strawberry but just not as good to me


----------



## j2048b (Sep 11, 2014)

to be honest, bsn's synthai-6 made me say yummm... that stuff was good, dutch chocolate, not to be confused with a dutch rudder.... muhahaha


----------

